#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Ξύλινα >  > > >  >  >  Ξύλινη (δίρριχτη) στέγη εδραζόμενη σε δοκούς οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος

## George kara

θέλω να κατασκευάσω δίρριχτη στέγη σε κατοικία 50τ.μ. και θα ήθελα τις συμβουλές σας!
περιμετρικά αλλά και στο καρφιά όλοι κάτοψη μου θα συνδέεται με κολώνες και δοκάρια χωρίς πλάκα, στην πλευρά των  αετωμάτων η ξύλινη στέγη θα πατήσει σε δοκάρι 0,25μ αλλά και στις άλλες δύο πλευρές πάλι σε δοκάρι αλλά εκεί σκέφτομαι να κατασκευάσω επιπλέον μια κορωνίδα πλάτους 0,25μ συνολικά μαζί με το δοκάρι 0,50μ έτσι ώστε να πατήσει η στέγη! πώς το βλέπετε κατασκευαστικά;

----------


## Xάρης

Ένα σχέδιο θα βοηθούσε.

Θεωρώ ότι και τα 25cm (πλάτος) της δοκού είναι αρκετά.
Ελκυστήρα έχεις;

----------

